# History preserved



## Brian G Turner (Aug 25, 2004)

The bodies of three Austrian soldiers killed in World War I have been found on an Italian glacier, almost perfectly preserved, an Italian museum says.   The corpses were found at about 3,400m (11,500ft) on the mountain of San Matteo in the Trentino region. 

  The area was the scene of high-altitude fighting between Austrian and Italian forces towards the end of the war. 

 More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/3592268.stm


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 25, 2004)

It's fascinating how natural effects can cause such preservation. I remember reading about an Iron Age Man preserved in a bog somewhere in England (I think). 

It's also nice to see that they are going to be given a funeral rather than become 'specimens'.

A few years ago, I saw Lenin in his Mausoleum and he looked like he had just fallen asleep despite beuing dead for over 70 years. Obviously, the preservation techniques were artificial but impressive all the same. Still, I was left kind of deflated and thinking 'I wish they would just bury him and leave him in peace'


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 25, 2004)

It's always odd when the more distant parts of our history still come back in full form, hence why I found this article interesting. What's especially sad is that there are so pitifully few war veterans left from that era - something like 5. That chapter of humanity is almost completely closed from us.

 As for Lenin - didn't the original body rot, so they put up a fake in it's place??


----------



## Esioul (Aug 25, 2004)

With Lenin, I think it may just have been his brain which isn't preserving very well and is shrinking or something. 

Otzi is fairly amazing- he's really long dead, but still quite well preserved.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 25, 2004)

There were a lot of rumours about Lenin's body but I believe it to be the original. If you look closely as you go by (you are not allowed to stop and constantly under guard as you view) there is a crystalline glitter under one of his eyelashes. This would tie in with the fact that, once a year, they steep the body in preservative chemicals. Seems a lot of trouble to go to for a dummy - hence my belief that it is his original body.


----------

